# البنكريـــاس الصنـاعـــي ... أمــل جديــد للمرضـى بـداء السكــــري



## حسنين علي موسى (17 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

داء السكري ... DIABETES ... مرض مزمن يعاني منه ملايين الناس في شتى أنحاء العالم. من الممكن تعريف هذا الداء على أنه حالة مرضية جدية تصيب عضو البنكرياس في جسم الإنسان ( بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر ) مما سيؤثر على وظيفته بصورة أساسية في لإفراز هرمون الأنسولين في الدم .. الذي بدوره سيحدث خللاً كبيراً في تنظيم الفعاليات الأيضية اللازمة لبناء الجسم .. خصوصاً ما يتعلق بتنظيم مستوى السكر في جسم الأنسان ... عرفت البشرية داء السكري منذ أقدم العصور ... وتحديداً منذ أيام الفراعنة ... 

من الممكن جداً أن يصاحب هذا الداء المزعج الإصابة ببعض الحالات والمضاعفات المرضية الأخرى مثل ما يتعلق بالعين و الكليتين مما سيشكل خطراً إضافياً على حياة المريض ... لذلك .. فلقد أظهرت بعض الأحصائيات الطبية بأن داء السكـــري يمثل السبب المرضي - الثــالـــث - للوفاة بعد أمراض القلـــب و الســرطـــان.

لقد تعددت الأساليب و الوسائل الخاصة بعلاج هذا المرض .. ولكن .. بالرغم من تعدد أشكالها و أنواعها وخواصها و ميزاتها .. الا أنها تعمل على أساس مبدأ واحد وهو كيفية تعويض كمية الأنسولين المطلوبة لتنظيم مستوى السكر في جسم الأنسان المريض بالسكري .. عن طريق حقنه إلى دم المريض مباشرة ( عن طريق الوريد ) بواسطة الأبر أو الحقن أو المضخات المزروعة أو الأقلام الموضعية .. حيث لايمكن إعطاء الأنسولين عن طريق الفم و الجهاز الهضمي .. نتيجة لكونه مادة بروتينية سيتم تحليلها و تفكيكها عن طريق العصارات اهضمية الموجودة في المعدة و الأمعاء قبل وصولها إلى الدم !!

دورنا كمختصين في الهندســة الطبيـــة في هذة الحالة يتجلى من خلال تصميم منظممة هندسية ملائمة تحقق هدفين رئيسيين هما :
1- توفير العلاج اللازم لهذا الداء ومحاولة منع حدوث المضاعفات المصاحبة له.
2 - تقليل حالة عدم الأرتياح وتوفير الراحة والأمان للمريض لدى إستخدامه الأساليب المتبعة للعلاج ... والتي يعاني منها من خلال الأستخدام المتكرر للحقن سواء أثتاء أخذ الأنسولين أو عند تحليل نسبة السكر في دمه.

لذلك .. وبالإعتماد على مبدأ هندسي معروف هو الـــ Feedback Control System
تم تصميم منظومة إلكتروميكانيكية من الممكن جداً أن يطلق عليها إسم - البنكريــاس الصناعـــي Artificial Pancreas لإنها تضطلع تقريباً بنفس الدور الذي يقوم به البنكرياس الطبيعي ... يعتمد مبدأعمل هذه المنظومة بشكل أساسي على التنسيق الدقيق بين مكوناتها الرئيسة الثلاث :

1- متحسـس إلكتـروكيميـائي - Electrochemical Sensor ، يتم زرعه داخل جسم الأنسان المريض ويتألف من مادة كيميائية ( غير سامة ) قابلة للتفاعل مع سكر الكلوكوز.

2- مضخة لضخ الأنسولين - Insulin Infusion Pump ، مضخة إلكتروميكانيكية صغيرة تكون مزروعة أيضاً داخل جسم المريض ( من جهة البطن ) وتكون مزودة بخزان صغير مملوء بالأنسولين.

3- وحدة السيطرة - Control Unit ، نظام ألكتروني يعمل وفق ألية معينة Algorithm للتنسيق بين عمل المتحسس و المضخة بشكل دقيق ، ويكون موضعه خارج جسم المريض.

في حالة زيادة كمية السكر في الدم إلى أكثر من المعدل الطبيعي ( وهو ما يعاني منه المريض بداء السكري ) فأن المادة الكيميائية الموجودة فب المتحسس المزروع ستتفاعل مع السكر الزائد وبمساعدة الأوكسجين الموجود في الدم ( كريات الدم الحمراء / الهيموكلمبين ) مما سينتج مركب حامضي قلق سرعان ما يتفكك إلى أيونات موجبة و سالبة ( يتحلل كهربائياً ) أو بعبارة أخرى ... ستتولد إشارة كهربائية ضعيفة سيلتقطها المتحسس ليرسلها بدوره إلى وحدة السيطرة والتي ستقوم بدورها وفق الألية المتبعة بأعطاء إشارة إلى مضخة الأنسولين لغرض ضخ الأنسولين في الدم حتى يتم إيصال مستوى السكر إلى معدله الطبيعي فيتوقف الضخ.

هنا يتضح بشكل كبير مبدأ الـــ Feedback Control System ... بحيث إن الإشارة المرسلة من قبل المتحسس ستمثل بمثابة الإدخال إلى وحدة السيطرة - Input بينما ستكون الإشارة المرسلة إلى مضخة الأنسولين بمثابة الإخراج من وحدة السيطرة - Output وتستمر هذه العملية بشكل دورة مغلقة - Closed Loop وبموجب الألية المبرمجة وفقها وحدة السيطرة وصولها إلى المستوى الطبيعي للسكر في الدم - Set Level .

إن داء السكـــري لا يمثل مشكلة صحية فحسب .... بل هو مشكلة إجتماعية و إقتصادية في ان واحد تؤثر على المريض نفسه إضافة إلى عائلته ... لذلك فأن أية خطوة بأتجاه التطوير و التحسين في عمل أساليب معالجة هذا الداء كفيلة بحقيق قفزة نوعية هائلة في تحسين حياة المصابين بهذا المرض بالسيطرة عليه والتكييف معه لبقية حياتهم مع توفر شعور أفضل بالراحة و الحماية والأمان بــــــــــاَن واحـــد.................

لمزيد من التفاصيل الخاصة بهذه المادة ... من الممكن الأستفادة جداً من فقرة الـ pps المرفقة إليكم .............

أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في تقديم هذة المادة العلمية ...... وسأكون في غاية السعادة لأستقبال كافة الأستفسارات والتساؤلات المتعلقة بها والأجابة عليها ... والتوفيـــق من الله عز وجل. 



والسـلام عليكـــم ....................

م . حــســــــــــــــــــــنــــيـــــن الـعــــــــــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــي
E-mail Address : HasAli76***********

B.Sc. in Biomedical Engineering 2000
M.Sc. in Medical Engineering 2004 

بغــــــداد - العــــراق


----------



## Bioengineer (17 أكتوبر 2006)

من أحسن الى الأحسن

دمت لنا يا استاذنا القدير لك مني خالص التحية.

وبالنسبة للموضوع فهو متميز وأستمتعت بقرائته فعلا
بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود.


----------



## م.الدمشقي (17 أكتوبر 2006)

موضوع جميل وممتع وان شاء الله يكون حلا ناجحا لهذا الداء
جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورمضان كريم .

الأخ م/حسنين العراقي .

الموضوع رائع تشكر عليه والمجهود الكبير الذي بذلته اعانك الله عليه .

حقيقتأ كان الموضوع بمثابة انطلاقة لتنوير عقول المهندسين الطبيين والمسؤلية التي تقع على

عاتقهم في البحث والتطوير لشق الطريق نحو المستقبل .

وايضا بما انك ترغب بفتح باب النقاش والحوار من اجل اعطاء الموضوع حقه والألمام به 

ليتسنى للأخوة الأعضاء استيعابه بشكل ادق واعمق .

هل بالأمكان توضيح اكثر للمكونات الرئيسية الثلاثة من ناحية التصميم والأجزاء والعمل 

مدعوم بمخططات اذا توفرت ليتسنى لنا الرد والتعليق.

مع فائق تحياتي مقدمأ .

البغدادي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (17 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ البغـــدادي العـزيــز ....

شكـراً جزيــلاً على كلماتكـم وكلمات الزميلين العزيزين م. عــادل صــلاح و م. الدمشقـــي الرقيقة والمعبرة .....

أعتقد بأن كل ما طلبته من معلومات إضافية ومخططات توضيحية مبينة في فقرة الـــ Pps المرفقة مع المـوضـــوع .... أنتظر ملاحظاتكم وإستفساراتكم القيمة .. كذلك الحال بالنسبة لكافة الزملاء الأعـــزاء ... وأن شاء الله ستجدون الإجابات الشافية لها .... ومن الله التـوفيـــــــــــق.

م . حــســــــــــــــــــــنــــيـــــن الـعــــــــــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 أكتوبر 2006)

عزيزي م/حسنين العراقي .

تحية طيبة .

لم ارى اي مخطط لدوائر الكترونية او ميكانيكية .

البغدادي


----------



## goldchance (21 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرااااا 
أخواني الأعزاء بارك الله فيكم جميعا ومن نجاح الى نجاح


----------



## lady moon (22 أكتوبر 2006)

موضوع جميل وممتع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المسلم84 (10 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الفارسة (19 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## majd82_m (21 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يسلم إيديك ويجزيك الخير


----------



## أميرة العين (21 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع رائع و مفيد

وان شاء الله كل أصحاب داء السكري يستفيدون منه

عندي بعض الاستفسارات:
هل استخدم الاطباء البنكرياس الصناعي على المرضى
وماهي الايجابيات والسلبيات؟

و أود ان اعرف ماهي المادة الكيمائية التي يمكن ان نستخدمها ؟

و مشكور يا أستاذ

ودمت سالما


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (22 أكتوبر 2007)

عزيزتي أميرة العين ... في البدء أشكرك جداً لمرورك وباقي الزملاء الأعزاء وكلماتكم الرقيقة بشأن هذا الموضوع ... أما بالنسبة لإستفسارتك ... فحسب معلوماتي المتواضعة .... لا تزال منظومة البنكرياس الصناعي غير مستخدمة على المرضى بالشكل المعتاد ... فكما ذكرت في الموضوع ... لا تزال هناك مشكلة جدية في تصميم المتحسس الكهروكيميائي - Electrochemical Sensor ... لعدم التوصل إلى المادة الملائمة 100% التي يتم زرعها داخل جسم الأنسان من ناحية ... والتي لها القابلية على تحسس (كشف) الزيادة الغير طبيعية ي مستوى سكر الكلوكوز بالدم بحسب الميكانيكية المذكورة في التقرير ... حيث يمثل هذا المتحسس المحطة الأولى لعمل تلك المنظومة ... ولكن كمبدأ عام ... يلجأ الكثير من مرضى السكري إلى تعويض هذا المتحسس بالقياس المتكرر لمستوى السكر في دمائهم بالطرق التقليدية ... مثل إستخدام الـ Glucometers ... مع أخذ جرعات الأنسولين المطلوبة عن طريق المضخات المزروعة لتنظم ذلك المستوى إلى الحد الطبيعي .... أما بخصوص المادة المستخدمة ي تصنيع مكونات منظومة البنكرياس الصناعي ... فيجب اللجوء إلى المواد التي تمتاز بـ -Biocompatibility جيدة لضمان عدم التأثير السلبي على جسم الأنسان وأنسجته خصوصاً مع بقائها لفترة طويلة داخله ... كما إن مراعاة خفة وزن المادة مع حفاظها على خواصها الهندسية الأخرى مهم جداً في هذة الحالة ... أكثر المواد المستخدمة في مثل هذة التطبيقات (خصوصاً في مجال الهندسة الطبية) هى التيتانيوم - Titanium .... إن فكرة تصميم منظومة البنكرياس الصناعي توفر لمريض السكري أمكانية كبيرة للسيطرة على مرضه المزمن من خلال المراقبة المستمرة والمريحة والأمينة بنفس الوقت لمستوى سكر الكلوكوز في الدم وتنظيمه بشكل منتظم بضخ كميات الأنسولين الملائمة ... ولكن ... كما يقول المثل ... الحلو ما يكملش .... فهناك صعوبة كبيرة في تصميم المكونات الأساسية لتلك المنظومة وضمان تناغم عملها بشكل مثالي كما في الحالة الطبيعية ... وإن تم ذلك فهذا يتطلب تكلفة مادية عالية تثقل كاهل العديد من المرضى الغير ميسورين إقتصادياً .... أرجو أن تكون إجاباتي شافية لتساؤلاتك القيمة ... وشكرً جزيلاً مرة ثانية لإهتمامك الجميل بالموضوع .... والسلام عليكم ...

م. حـــســـــــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## Eng_ADi (22 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكرك اخي حسنين على هذا الطرح الجميل

عندي طلب بعد اذنك..

اتمنى لو تقدر تفصل اكثر عن الـ sensor وطريقة عمله.

ولك كل التقدير


----------



## tdm (22 أكتوبر 2007)

أشكرك على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (23 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي العزيز ... abdooooo ... أرحب بك في ملتقى الهندسة الطبية و أشكرك على مرورك و إهتمامك بالموضوع .... 

إن المتحسـس الإلكتـروكيميـائي - Electrochemical Sensor ، الذي يتم زرعه داخل جسم الأنسان المريض ، يتألف من مادة كيميائية ( غير سامة ) قابلة للتفاعل مع سكر الكلوكوز .... ففي حالة زيادة كمية السكر في الدم إلى أكثر من المعدل الطبيعي ( وهو ما يعاني منه المريض بداء السكري ) فأن المادة الكيميائية الموجودة في هذا المتحسس المزروع ستتفاعل مع السكر الزائد وبمساعدة الأوكسجين الموجود في الدم ( كريات الدم الحمراء / الهيموكلمبين ) مما سينتج مركب حامضي قلق سرعان ما يتفكك إلى أيونات موجبة و سالبة ( يتحلل كهربائياً ) أو بعبارة أخرى ... ستتولد إشارة كهربائية ضعيفة سيلتقطها المتحسس ليرسلها بدوره إلى وحدة السيطرة والتي ستقوم بدورها وفق الألية المتبعة بأعطاء إشارة إلى مضخة الأنسولين لغرض ضخ الأنسولين في الدم حتى يتم إيصال مستوى السكر إلى معدله الطبيعي فيتوقف الضخ ... أي ما معناه وصول مستوى سكر الكلوكوز إلى معدله الطبيعي في دم المريض ...

عزيزي ... يمكنك الأطلاع على تفاصيل أكثر توضيحاً حول هذه النقطة في الملف المرفق مع الموضوع ... أرجو ان تكون إجابتي هذه كافية لإستفساراتك القيمة ... والسلام عليكم ..

م. حـــســـــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## Eng_ADi (23 أكتوبر 2007)

ماشاء الله عليك

اطلعت على الملف..

سؤال ولو ثقلت عليك, شو هي المادة اكيميائية من شو بتتركب ؟

وما اهم العيوب بجانب التكلفة العالية للجهاز ككل وللـ حساس ايضا ؟

بانسبة للحساس, فالمادة الكيميائية يجب ان تتواجد باستمرار لضمان استمرارية عمل الـsensor..

فهل يجب ان يكون هنالك مضخة وخزان خاصين للمادة ؟

اعرف ان اسألتي دقيقة ومزعجة لكن اريد التوسع بالموضوع وان ابدأ به وانا على دراية تامة..

م.حسنين الله يقويك ويشدك بالعافية اخوي


----------



## طلال سهيل حيدر (24 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع المميز و أرجو منك ارسال معلومات مفصلة عن الدارات الإلكترونية الخاصة بهذا الجهاز الى الموقع talalheidar985*********** ,وبشكل خاص الحساس


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (24 أكتوبر 2007)

أعزائي abdooooo و طلال حيدر ... أشكركم على مروركم و تفاعلكم الراقي مع موضوع البنكرياس الصناعي .. وأرجو أن تكون هذه المناقشة مفيدة لجميع المهتمين بالموضوع ..

إن أفضل المتحسسات الحيوية -Biosensors والتي من المفترض إستخدامها ضمن منظومة البنكرياس الصناعي ... هي الـ Enzymatic Biosensors ... حيث تتضمن وجود المادة الأنزيمية الفعالة Glucose Oxidase على سطح الألكترود المزروع داخل جسم الإنسان .... بحيث سيتفاعل هذا الأنزيم مع السكر الزائد الموجود في الدم مع الأوكسجين الموجود في كريات الدم الحمراء / الهيموكلمبين ( التفاعل الكيميائي موجود ضمن الملف المرفق) .... مما سينتج حامض قلق هو Gluconic Acidوالذي سرعان ما يتفكك إلى مادتين أساسيتين هما Gluco-delta-lacton و بيروكسيد الهيدروجين H2O2 .... المادة الثانية هي التي سيكون لها الدور المهم في الجانب الكهربائي من ألية عمل المتحسس ... وذلك عن طريق تحلل هذا المركب إلى جزيئة الماء H2O وأيون الأوكسجين السالب أو بعبارة أخرى شحنة الألكترون السالبة ... والتي ستمثل الإشارة كهربائية الضعيفة التي سيلتقطها المتحسس ليرسلها بدوره إلى وحدة السيطرة (الخارجية) والتي ستقوم بدورها وفق الألية المتبعة بأعطاء إشارة إلى مضخة الأنسولين لغرض ضخ الأنسولين في الدم حتى يتم إيصال مستوى السكر إلى معدله الطبيعي فيتوقف الضخ ... أي ما معناه وصول مستوى سكر الكلوكوز إلى معدله الطبيعي في دم المريض ...

الملاحظ في ألية عمل هكذا نوع من المتحسسات .. تضمنها جزئين من العمل .. الأول يكون كيميائياً بينما يكون الثاني كهربائياً .... حيث يعتمد ذلك بالأساس على وجود المادة الأنزيمية الفعالة طيلة فترة وجود المتحسس داخل جسم المريض .... من دون تأثيرها على الفعاليات الحيوية التي يؤديها الجسم وكما ذكرت سابقاً ... بأن هذا هو الجزء الصعب الذي يعوق تصميم منظومة البنكرياس الصناعي بالكامل .... أما بالنسبة لباقي أجزاء المنظومة .... وحدة السيطرة و مضخة الأنسولين .... فالأمور ستكون أسهل نسبياً .... فقط يجب مراعاة نقطة وزن المضخة (ليس أكثر من 100 غرام على أقصى تقدير) .... خصوصاً فى حالة زرعها داخل الجسم .... أما بالنسبة للدائرة الكهربائية فمن الممكن جداً الأعتماد على الدائرة الكهربائية البسيطة المناظرة لأي D.C. Servomotor والتي ستؤدي الغرض المناسب من تصميم تلك المضخة ...... كما من الممكن أيضاً تصميم الـ Controller المطلوب لتلك المنظومة وبالإستفادة من الـ Closed-loop system ... وذلك بحسب بعض الخواص الهندسية المطلوبة ... مثل عزم الدوران والقوة الدافعة الكهربائية ..... 

أمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق ..... والسلام عليكم

م. حــســــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## khallood (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Eng_ADi (29 أكتوبر 2007)

م. حــســــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــي

الله يكتر خيرك ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

